
Android smartphones 'used for botnet', researchers say - gerryg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18720565
======
daeken
This doesn't sound at all like a "botnet" to me. Rather, it just sounds like
people installed an application that uses the email facilities to send spam.

~~~
alttab
Is your definition of a botnet one that compromises a system without user
intention? Is it because the user installed an application willingly?

Vectors of compromise don't necessarily change behavior, just risk level.

~~~
daeken
A botnet, to me, has nothing to do with vectors of compromise but in the way
they work. In a botnet, you have a bunch of compromised machines communicating
with a command and control system that allows the systems to be used for any
task, in effect. In this case, it seems to be used solely for spamming; they
might be able to push in new emails, but that's about it. That doesn't seem
like a botnet to me.

~~~
alttab
I guess the application of this instance your more discriminating objectivity
is correct. That said, having a user install a malicious app could certainly
be the beginnings of a bot-net.

------
hippich
Could this be actually desktop software masking as android software? I.e.
communicate with Yahoo servers as would android app communicate and avoid may
be some spam filters this way?

------
mtgx
This didn't happen through apps installed from the Play Store, but from
pirated apps, and apps taken from Chinese app stores.

